# Roman life



## Bortasz (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello. My story have people that are descendent of Roman from 140 A.D. They life for 500 years in the new world with Dwarfs, Trolls and Elfs. So I can adjust them little. But I need some basics about difference between our modern social structure, marriage, every day and that of Roman. Can anybody help me with this?


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 29, 2014)

Historians can help you with that. I suggest you do a library search (a Net search isn't likely to be very helpful beyond a superficial level). Look for "daily life in imperial rome".


----------



## Gurkhal (Sep 5, 2014)

There should be tons of reputable books about this. Check Amazon and look for those with good and serious reviews and you should dig up some good ones. Look for the ones with a bit newer publishing dates to get more up-to-date info.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 6, 2014)

One book I would recommend is _Roman Woman: Everyday Life in Hadrian's Britain_ by Lindsay Allason-Jones. It is fiction but the story is good [at least I liked it] and the author is an academic in the field [and in the area]. It covers everyday life and interactions [small politics and petty rivalries] and covers almost exactly the time you want being set in AD133... I found I learnt a lot without meaning to.


----------

